# Bird names...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

and one more...Blue Footed Booby...


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

No wait... there's an angry reply...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> View attachment 45727





Poultry Judge said:


> View attachment 45727


My name sake has that look down perfectly.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> No wait... there's an angry reply...
> View attachment 45729


OK, I want one of those whatever it is.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> My name sake has that look down perfectly.


It looks like they take it personally.


----------

